# Barsch im Gartenteich



## Störteich (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr, ich möchte in meinen Gartenteich einen __ Barsch einsetzen um den Nachwuchs an Rotfedern zu verringern. Ebenfalls sollen noch zwei Karpfen zu den Koi's und Stören eingesetzt werden. Bevor Ihr mich steinigt wegen den Stören im Gartenteich , es sind 2 Gartenteiche die verbunden sind und die zusammen ca. 200 m³ Wasser enthalten natürlich mit einem Filter , zwei UVC Lampen und einer Pumpe.  Meine Frage werden die Fische sich vertragen ? Zur Zeit haben wir keine Probleme mit den Besatz. Alle Fische sind wohl auf und bekommen ihr Futter.  Wer schon Erfahrung hat kann mir ja mal antworten. 

Gruß Störteich


----------



## Janski (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich*

Ich hatte mal einen Barsch der verzehrt die kleinen ganz gut(je nach größe)
mit den größeren hat er sich nicht gestritten.
Aber bevor ich mir einen Stör holte kam der Barsch raus.
Daher weiß ich nicht wie das mit deinen Stören ist.


----------



## Birkauer (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt einen Barsch einzusetzen um meinen Goldfischnachwuchs zu minimieren. Ich möchte aber nicht, das der Barsch meine großen Goldi's, Koi's und Spiegelkarpfen an- oder auffrisst. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich*

Hi,

ich hab nen Sonnenbarsch seit 2 oder 3 Jahren im Teich.
Am Anfang war er selbst zu klein und der Nachwuchs schon zu groß.. also kamen im ersten Jahr die Jungfische (Goldis) fast alle durch. 
Ich hab gut 200-300 Stück abfischen müssen (in den letzten beiden Jahren) - die hatten dann aber auch schon eine Größe von 3 bis >10cm!
Dieses Jahr scheint der Barsch endlich hinterher zu kommen - zusätzlich habe ich aber auch wieder etwas abgefischt.
Mein Problem scheint sich allmählich zu lösen. Zumindest sieht man nur noch Minischwärme (2 - 4 Tiere) durch den Teich paddeln und keine 20 oder 30 Fische auf einmal und zeitgleich an mehreren Stellen. Toitoitoi! :beeten: 

Ich habe nur ein Exemplar (männlich, aber das war Zufall) im Teich, da ich nach einer Goldfischplage nicht noch eine Sonnenbarschplage im Teich wollte.


----------



## koiboy (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich*

hallo störteich,
160 bzw. 200 m3 
setzt doch mal ein paar bilder rein. 
einen sonnebarsch habe ich seit 5 jahren im teich und der leistet prima arbeit.
hab ich erst wegen des goldie-nachwuchses reingesetzt . ist aber auch auf alles andere scharf was lebt und zappelt. 
meinen kois und den goldies macht er nix, außer zur " paarungszeit " ( ist ja einzelgänger im teich ) da spinnt er ein bisschen und verteitigt SEIN revier mit kleinen attacken auf die GROSSEN. passiert aber nix.
seither kein ungewollten nachwuchs und fast keine mückenlarven mehr im teich. 

gruß andi


----------



## Kimba95 (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
wir haben seit 2 Monaten auch einen Sonnenbarsch (und 5 Koi's). Aber leider haben wir ihn nach dem Einsetzten nicht mehr gesehen, das Wasser ist klar bis auf den Boden. Verstecken die sich am Anfang oder warum sehen wir ihn nicht mehr?


----------



## Holli (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Barsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo "Störteich", Deine Nachricht ist zwar schon vom Juli, trotzdem kurz meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema: Hatte im letzten Jahr eine totale Übervölkerung an Jung-Goldfischen im Teich. Abfischen half nicht mehr, so setzte ich einen etwa 15 cm großen Barsch ein. Der Erfolg war verblüffend. Bis zum Herbst war kein Goldi-Nachwuchs mehr zu sehen. Mit den beiden Kois und dem __ Schleierschwanz (ca. 15 cm) lebt er absolut friedlich und wird auch bei Futtermangel im Herbst/Winter nicht aggressiv. Versorge ihn ab und zu mit Würmern und gelegentlich mit einem Kleinfisch.
Kannst Du / könnt Ihr mir zu einem anderen Problem helfen: Möchte mir Filterschwämme aus Matten 100x50x10 bestellen und dann selbst zuschneiden. Gibt es Erfahrungen, wie man dieses Material sauber und maßgenau trennen kann?
Danke und Gruß.


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Barsch im Gartenteich*

Hallo,
wenn du einen Barsch einsetzt muss du damit rechenen das er nicht nur die jungen Rotfedern ferzert sondern auch den Nachwuchs der Kois und das ist eigentlich schade. 

Gruß 
tomz


----------

